# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Novo software do forum disponivel

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Acabei de receber email da empresa que produz e mantem o software do nosso forum.


Como podem verificar, estamos a trabalhar com a versão 3.5.3, mas entretanto já foram disponibilizadas novas versões, encontrando-se actualmente disponivel a versão 3.6.0

A questão que gostava de colocar é a seguinte.

Ja tenho o novo software em meu poder, mas a sua possivel actualização pode vir por algum tempo a demorar a actualizar, assim como, o sotware que temos a correr na página de entrada e na nossa galeria, pode deixar de funcionar durante algum tempo, já que é necessários que as empresas destes 2 softwares ainda não disponibilizaram os devidos updates para que estes se tornem compativeis a 100% com o software do forum.

Por tudo isto, a questão.

Será que os membros estão dispostos a passar por uma fase de transição (até que tudo esteja de novo implementado) ou vamos aguardar mais algum tempo com esta versão?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eu esperaria pelos updates, mudando apenas quando tudo estiver pronto e em boa ordem, para que demorasse o mínimo tempo possível. 
Depois é tentar saber o tempo necessário para a intervenção, marcar data e hora e  avançar

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Eu concordo com o Joao ,vale mais esperar do que ficar sem o forum ou com ele mas com problemas....esta é a minha opniao....

----------


## José David

Também opto por implementar a nova actualização assim que estiver a 100%.

Abraços

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

concordo com o esperar, já que esta está a funcionar sem problemas.

1abraço
Nuno Cruz

----------


## António Paes

É melhor esperar, principalmente até depois do aniversário, ou ainda nos arriscamos a haver bronca da grossa nas vésperas do evento  :yb668:  .

António

----------


## João Magano

Boas,

Eu sou daqueles que gosto de experimentar as novidades, mesmo as versões beta, mas concordo em absoluto com o António, a tão pouco tempo de um evento tão importante era muito mau termos problemas no forum.

Aguardemos mais algumas semanas  :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Marçal

Estou de acordo com o ponto de vista do João Monteiro. Não temos necessidade de precipitarmo-nos.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Também acho melhor esperar.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

concordo com o esperar.so quando estiver a 100%.

cumprimentos:

 pedro

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

ola boa noite apesar de utilizar esta forum a mto pouco tempo acho q devemos esperar pois podemos recorrer a grande ajuda aqui e se nao estiver a 100% nao podemos contar com a preciosa ajuda  :Palmas:  neste maravilhoso site.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Na minha opinião era de instalar a nova versão já.

Teria apenas em atenção o seguinte.

1º Cópia de segurança de todas as bases de dados e do portal actual.

2º Colocação do portal actual na pasta http://www.reefforum.net/antigo/

3º Instalação do novo portal http://www.reefforum.net/

4º Fazer os necessários testes, e disponibilizar para a malta


Pelo que conheço o processo de instalação é bastante simples.

Boa sorte.

 :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------

